# Drucker an FritzBox auf openSuSE 10.2



## Kim-st (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein Problem ist das ich nicht drucken kann.

Der Drucker, ein Canon iP1600 hängt über USB an einer FritzBox 7141. Angeblich soll es funktionieren wenn man über cups direkt auf TCP druckt.. Leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht, zudem ist mein Wissen unter Linux auch nicht soweit das ich den Fehler erkennen könnte.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine genaue Anleitung wie ich das System und die FritzBox konfigurieren muß damit das drucken auch klappt

Achso, mein System ist openSuSE 10.2 auf einem Laptop

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe


----------

